
Obama's CTO Digg-like site - terpua
http://obamacto.org/
======
jm4
Sigh... I haven't a clue what this has to do with hackers or HN. On top of
that this exact site was already submitted and voted up to the front page just
a week ago.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=361732>

~~~
misterbwong
Agreed. Also please note that this site is, in no way, affiliated with the
government or Obama. I see a lot of people getting this confused.

~~~
jm4
I was actually wondering that myself because of the .org name. Thanks for
pointing that out. I guess the site is even less relevant now.

------
truebosko
This is a repost, and it's just using UserVoice with a custom logo ..

~~~
RossM
Exactly - UserVoice is a suggestion tracker and I'm sure this isn't official.
Still got 6 points though :?

